# Timescale for GCRM treatment???



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

Can anyone provide me with approx timescales - Treatmeant will probably be...Surgical Sperm Retrieval and Intracytoplasmic Sperm Injection (ICSI) 

Has anyone been through this in Glasgow privately? How long did you take to get to that stage and find out had it worked for the first time? weeks?, months??

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

Does anyone know what tests can be done outside of GCRM to keep some costs down?

xxxxxxx


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

go to your doctor for your hep b and hep c plus hiv and tell your DP that he has to have them done also so its free at the doctors you also need rubella and some clinics ask for clamydia need to double check that withe GCRM.


----------



## Spanisheyes (Dec 6, 2011)

Because my DP had children in previous marriage, we were entitled to nothing on the NHS, not even the standard blood tests, we've had to pay for everything ourselves.  Blood tests at GCRM, include; Rubella, Hep A,C, HIV, AMH, hormone testing and they also test for some STD's and you need an up to date smear (I paid GCRM to do mine to save time).  My DP was advised to have SSR by Dr Underwood at GCRM and the first date he could give us for the op was 7 week waiting list (even paying for it privately there was a wait)!. However, once they retrieved his sperm and froze it, we were good to go pretty much straight away with our first cycle, the following month.  Unfortunately, that cycle was negative, but we tried again 6 months later and got our first BFP.  We have tried 3 fresh cycles, 1 frozen and between all the tests (which you need to pay for annually too) plus op for my DP and sperm storage, we have spent in excess of £20K, so be prepared for the shock of how much this all actually costs.  You have to pay for everything up front too before any treatment commences.  I was punished by the NHS and Government for waiting until I was 40 to have a family, even though my AMH level is very high (20) for my age, it's just not fair!


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

Im confused 20KKKKKKKKK omg can u explain that to me?

Couldnt afford that!


----------



## Spanisheyes (Dec 6, 2011)

We've had 3 x fresh cycles at £5K each, 1 x frozen cycle £1K, DP's SSR £2,500 £1K for blood tests over the last 3 years plus £400 sperm storage, then over £1K for additional drugs we had to buy during treatment  cycles and consultation fees.  It all adds up pretty quickly.  For one round of IVF/ICSI, I would tell you to budget £8.5-£9K which would include 1 x treatment cycle, SSR operation, blood tests to be done and consultation fees.


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

WOW i find that so sad - when people are so desperate!


----------



## Spanisheyes (Dec 6, 2011)

it's a very lucrative business if you're a fertility specialist and like you say, couples are so desparate for a family they will do whatever they can to try and get that.  You must have a line that you will draw under too, otherwise you will drive yourself insane and bankrupt into the bargain!

decide how far you're gonna go with it all and stick with it, you'll be fine.


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

Think in all honestly It would be one attempt :-( Could afford that sorta money and Im running outta time to space that out!


----------



## Spanisheyes (Dec 6, 2011)

that's good that you have agreed to give it a go, you'll be an expert in all things "ivf" before you know it!

will keep fingers crossed for you.  exciting times ahead for you both!


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Ovarian scan brought forward to tomorrow due to my DP diary we could not fit in my appointment around his work! let you know how I get on.


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

Good Luck for tomorrow love xxxx

My partner is so dispondent right now - we arent even speaking - beginning to think this is a bad idea - It is his age - I understand his concerns - He basically summed it up, if all goes well and the child starts school... He will be 71! My emotional drive may be taking over here and practically it maybe isnt right. Feel so guilty putting him thru this xxxxxx


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Serene - dont give up. your DP obviously new that one day you would wish kids esp being younger he cant hold that against you and he cant be selfish as he already has kids. Tonight me and my DP filled in the GCRM forms and back page how many live births, misscarriages etc is on the sheet well I asked him and I knew it was 3 live births but i didnt know about the misscarriage and tonight I am resenting him as I was never that lucky to get even close to pregnancy.  i am worried about tomorrow as at my age the ovaries shrink the eggs are old and I have been told by gynacolgist and my own gp that the truma my body went through for many years tht I went through is the cause of my infertility my body has stopped working although every 28 days i have period. sitting with glass of whiskey which I know is not the solution


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

know that feeling! causes agro here too - whiskey I mean! he hasnt seemed to come to any conclusion yet. I wish u all the best tomorrow, let me know how you get on love xxx I got my forms today also xxx


----------



## parkeraah (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey guys, wow Serene - that is such a lot of money that you have spent so far - I really hope that you manage to get your BFP this time around.....
Fertile road - good luck with the ovarian scan, I had mine last month and was worrying to no end about the results.......
I actually got my gp to do the hep b, hiv tests etc, they had no problem doing this so must be dependent on your gp.  I do already have a ds who was concieved au naturale with my dh, but this time around I have possible tube probs (possibly down to my section) and have to try out IVF..... so this is very much virgin territory for me.
I am waiting on my period to arrive which should be anyday now before I call and make an appt for my day 21 injection to start down reg - which I am a little concerned about as I should come on today so that makes it 30th dec..... if its any later then GCRM could be closed for the holidays.......  there is always something to worry about isn't there!!!!


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Returned from GCRM after having my ovarian assessment scan and bloods for AMH. The place is very nice, warm, friendly staff and equipment very good. The nurse was great put me at ease straight away and internal examination nothing to worry about plus great to see it on the screen. So left side volume ovary is 4.08 with 4 follicles and right side 1.28 with 2 follicles. uterus looks good also. My right ovary did not want to come into focus so after a lot of probing it finally came out behind of the bowel.  All I need to know now is, is 4 and 2 follicles good or bad and what does that mean - need to google. Next appointment end January to see consultant. Didn't expect to wait that long at least can enjoy xmas and new year


----------

